# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezond is het Paleo dieet?

## FRANCOIS580

Iedereen die met zijn gezondheid en vooral met gezond vermageren begaan is, heeft de laatste tijd zijn mond vol over het Paleo dieet dat dan ook bij ons aan een flinke opmars bezig is. Haast dagelijks worden ons nieuwe diëten voorgesteld die ons een voor een de meest spectaculaire resultaten beloven. Meestal zijn alle inspanningen tevergeefs, en eens terug in zijn oude, lees ongezonde eet- en leefgewoonten hervallen, vliegen de kilo’s er zo weer aan en weeg je in een handomdraai meer dan bij de start van deze crash diëten. Wat heeft dit Paleo dieet je dan meer te bieden dan al deze vorige diëten en wat doet dit Paleo dieet met je gezondheid? 

Het wereldwijde succes van dit Paleo dieet is niet zo verwonderlijk. Eens de principes van dit dieet onder de knie, registreert je weegschaal geregeld gewichtsverlies. Maar dit populaire dieet heeft niet alleen een invloed op je overgewicht, maar even goed op je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Wie zich aan het Paleo dieet houdt barst na een tijdje van energie, is vitaler dan ooit en als gevolg van een verhoogde weerstand krijgen allerlei vervelende kwaaltjes geen schijn van kans. Is dit Paleo dieet dan het wondermiddel tegen overgewicht waar we met z’n allen zo lang hebben op gewacht?

De samenstellers noemen het liever een nieuwe en gezonde levenswijze dan een dieet in de échte zijn van het woord. Wanneer men het over een dieet heeft denken we meestal aan een tijdelijke aanpassing van ons eetpatroon. Dat staat echter in schril contrast met Paleo, een nieuwe levenswijze die je uiteindelijk blijvend zal aanhouden.

*Paleolithisch tijdperk*
Vooraleer we de principes van het Paleo dieet onder de knie kunnen krijgen moeten we weten wat Paleo eigenlijk juist is. Paleo is geen dieet in de echte zin van het woord maar een gezonde manier van eten zoals onze voorouders de holbewoners dat deden in het paleolithische tijdperk. Dat is ondertussen al wel zo’n dikke 20.000 jaar geleden. Deze holbewoners kenden toen nog geen landbouw om ze van gezonde voeding te voorzien. Toch wisten ze te overleven dankzij een dieet van hoofdzakelijk vis, bessen, vruchten, planten, wortels, noten, en groenten. Ze trokken ook op jacht, hetgeen hen de onmisbare beweging bezorgden.

*Zoveel eten als je zelf wilt…*
In tegenstelling met de meeste andere diëten die de concentratie aan koolhydraten, eiwitten en calorieën zoveel mogelijk willen beperken, mag je met het paleo dieet in principe zoveel eten als je maar wilt…

Melk en zuivelproducten zijn beperkt toegestaan, zo lang de 80/20 verhouding wordt gerespecteerd. Kies bij voorkeur voor volle melk, die is het minst bewerkt

*Deze voeding zoveel mogelijk vermijden:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

